# #1 task: CLEAN!



## leafminer (Mar 22, 2011)

First thing, clean the exterior. If yours is plastic like mine, it gets a bit fragile after the first year. I use 12 mil but even so it gets brittle and can split. I used a bath sponge and hosepipe - masses of horrible brown water came off. It's much brighter inside now!


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Leafminer

Mine is polycarbonate plastic also.  Do you a mild bleach cleaning solution on the inside?  Don't want to mar the plastic.  Just kill any remaining bugs etc.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 22, 2011)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Hello Leafminer
> 
> Mine is polycarbonate plastic also.  Do you a mild bleach cleaning solution on the inside?  Don't want to mar the plastic.  Just kill any remaining bugs etc.



AH! Polycarbonate is like glass. Except it will scratch with an abrasive. I would use a normal window cleaning product with ammonia. But not while the plants are in there.

No, mine is an incredibly cheap half-hoop made with PVC water pipe and 12 mil polyethylene sheet. I will have to replace the poly every two years by the look of it. Next one I build I will use corrugated plastic roof sheeting I think.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  GH is empty right now.  Just getting ready for May.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 26, 2011)

Given that it's a lot of plastic to clean I think I would make my own cleaning fluid. Probably get some non-ionic detergent from a chemical company and make up a solution of it, plus some isopropyl alcohol - basically a big bucket of the same stuff used for cleaning spectacles or monitors.


----------



## roskoeheat (May 26, 2012)

no chems on the plastic (10 yrs plastic exp.) a lil dish soap and  warm water and 100% cotton! no alcohol!! may cause *crazing* on plastic that has be heated to temps above 100*


----------

